# 1st mod on Imola 330i a Bloody Clear success



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

There is a reason why just about every DIY instructions for install of clears on a sedan say to start with two people. I will get to that in a moment.

To begin with, I got in on the tailend of the group buy on this board held in August from Bekkers, with the total delivered cost of about $375 for the fronts, side blinkers and rear lenses.

What a refreshing improvement the installation of the front clears are over the previous set I installed on my old 2001 330 vert. Whereas with the 2001 you had to fiddle with unseating, then reseating the clip so that you got a snug snap at the end, these new lenses just basically loosen, then fasten in again using one screw in a plastic housing. Takes about 5 minutes per lens. The side blinkers are still a piece of cake, about 3 minutes per side.

But it is the rear lenses that are such a bear, and separate the men from the boys. 

The bottom plastic black trim in the trunk is such an impediment to getting to the inside screw on the rear lenses that you definitely need a second person to pull the trim back. Since I was a one-man operation I had to tackle it the best way I could. And that was to basically remove all of the black trim (battery cover, etc.) from the trunk. Of course, it was only after battling with it for about a half-hour, and tearing my right hand to a bloody pulp, that I came to this conclusion. This dismantling took about an hour by itself. Then about 1/2 hour to remove the old, then install the new lenses, and 45 minutes for putting everything back together again (I must have done something wrong, because I had no leftover parts at the end  ). So in all it took about 2 1/2 hours to accomplish. Now that I know how to do it, I could probably do it in about an hour, but I hope I never have to do it again. 

I forgot to order Silvervision bulbs :tsk: , so like for the rear bulbs in my old Cic I just lightly coated the bulbs with high heat silver colored spray paint. It is merely adequate until I order and receive Philips SilverVisions this week.

But IMHO the results are well worth the blood, sweat, cuss and tears spent in the endeavor. To my tastes (and this is only to me) the amber lenses on Imola are way too close on the color spectrum. They look fabulous when conditions are overcast, but when the sun is out they tend to clash with one another. I think the clears give it a clean and tight look. Like Alcantara cloth, I could live with them (amber lenses), but it is my car and I speced & am customizing it to suit my tastes. Especially since, given my apprehension about how the E90 will look, I expect to keep it for a long, long time. I kept my 1992 E36 for almost 10 years, so I feel like I am set to hold out for the longrun.

Below are two sets of pictures to show the appearance of the new look.

My next mod? Hopefully something a little easier like replacing the front license plate bracket with the smooth insert. Anyone know to cleanly and easily remove the old front bracket?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

2nd run of pics:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks great Mike. Gorgeous shine on that car too!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: 

Ugh....something else for me to consider :eeps:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> Looks great Mike. Gorgeous shine on that car too!


Thanks, John! I can't take any credit for it since all I've done is wash it twice. I already see some light swirls on the hood, so I have some work to do in March.

Is it spring, yet?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Ugh....something else for me to consider :eeps:


The subliminal messages that Clem was giving you didn't work, so we had to go to phase II.

:angel:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> The subliminal messages that Clem was giving you didn't work, so we had to go to phase II.
> 
> :angel:


 :rofl:

And everysince I got Ack's wheels mounted I have been considering a stereo rebuild  I think I have a problem :amish: :smokin:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Man that stinks! I really wished you hadn't posted these pics - this will make me go out and order the clears for mine!!!

Seriously, it looks great, congrats for sticking to the install...ws


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> Man that stinks! I really wished you hadn't posted these pics - this will make me go out and order the clears for mine!!!
> 
> Seriously, it looks great, congrats for sticking to the install...ws


Thanks for the PROPS, wingspan!

The problem with this board is that you exposed to so many corruptive suggestions that you are forced to submit to. :angel:

I started out cussing the whole deal about the rears, but in the end it was a valuable learning experience. It gives you confidence to tackle the next project.

Now, anyone got a spare M3 engine laying around? :tsk:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

That looks really great! I've been thinking of having clears put on (note I did not say putting clears on) my bim.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey I think I have seen that car before 

Looking stunning, Mike. :thumbup:

Oh, yes, I second the idea of going to Phase II :fruit:

I have already started to prepare the Phase III. :brent:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey I think I have seen that car before
> 
> Looking stunning, Mike. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 

Phase III --- I guess the :amish: is in big trouble :bigpimp: :angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Damn you Mike!  

j/k

You're starting something I'll have to put an end to. :rofl:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike,

How about some interior shots? :dunno:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

you're now illegal in 50 states, but it does look good.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great Mike, I really think the Clears look 100 times better especially on the Imola Red :thumbup: That color is begs for clears !!!

I also can concur with the comments on the rear lights. My 01's were SOOOO easy but the 03's were such a b*tch.

I scratched up my hands pretty good on the plastic peices and like you, I never expected them to take me so long.


I also agree the new system of putting the on front corners is much better on the older ones.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> Mike,
> 
> How about some interior shots? :dunno:


Sean, I will try to take some within the next day or two and post them here.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> 1st mod on Imola 330i a Bloody Clear success


IndyMike-

Nice looking !!! :thumbup:

I have LED's and cant wait to do mine, I called Bekkers and they are working on the 04' LED styles, but they are not yet avail.

You have a nice looking car all around man,...enjoy them twisties.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> you're now illegal in 50 states, but it does look good.


Which brings me to another thing about this car I love; it's got a huge glove compartment that it looks like can hold 100 citations EASY! 

Seriously, hopefully Indiana's finest will be better spending their time apprehending suspected felons and jaywalkers, rather than Mr. Model Citizen (ahem, that would be me :angel: ), who is just a 'tad' bit over the line.

Of course, just in case I am keeping the old set around. 

Did I already say I could do this again in less than an hour?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> Looks great Mike,  I really think the Clears look 100 times better especially on the Imola Red :thumbup: That color is begs for clears !!!
> 
> I also can concur with the comments on the rear lights. My 01's were SOOOO easy but the 03's were such a b*tch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Alan, I did some reasearch here before I commenced and noticed your comments about the difficulties you encountered. All of the DIY instructions I saw seem to assume that you haave someone to help you with the rear clears. Unfortunately that is not alway the case. Maybe we can do a good DIY writeup and show the install on Dr. Phil's ride.

:bigpimp:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Which brings me to another thing about this car I love; it's got a huge glove compartment that it looks like can hold 100 citations EASY!


well then what's the front lp holder still doing on that car? looks way better w/o that on there too... (to say nothing of the free advert u r giving the dealer)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Yeah, Alan, I did some reasearch here before I commenced and noticed your comments about the difficulties you encountered. All of the DIY instructions I saw seem to assume that you haave someone to help you with the rear clears. Unfortunately that is not alway the case. Maybe we can do a good DIY writeup and show the install on Dr. Phil's ride.
> 
> :bigpimp:


I don't know Mike, One install job was enough to make me never want to do it again . . . though we'll see how I feel when I trade my car in . . .most likely I'll remove them to re-sell them ...

Let Phil suffer it out on his own


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Claresecl said:


> That looks really great! I've been thinking of having clears put on (note I did not say putting clears on) my bim.


Thanks, Claresecl. If you do decide to 'put on'  the clears you might want to have your little wiener dogs help you. They might fit in the tight space. Now you just have to teach them to unscrew the nut.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW!!!! :yikes: Those clears look amazing on Imola Red. Looks good Mike. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> IndyMike-
> 
> Nice looking !!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Appreciate it, flash. If you are waiting on Bekkers be advised it might take a while. I ordered my set of clears on 30 August and did not receive them until 5 November. They kept saying that the rear lenses were on back order in Germany, and they would not ship until they had the complete set in-house. It wasn't a big deal since I didn't have access to the car here in the States until just last week.

Be sure to post pics once you've installed them. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> Looks awesome :thumbup:


Thanks, but your avatar beats anything around. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> well then what's the front lp holder still doing on that car? looks way better w/o that on there too... (to say nothing of the free advert u r giving the dealer)


Well, I was hoping to recuperate this week and hence planned on saving that mod until next weekend, but to make you happy ____lk____  I decided to push up the timetable to today.

Besides, far be it for me to want a dealer to stay in business after I'm through buying from them.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

The car looks great, IndyMike. Just a word of caution regarding posting pics of your ride: you might want to blur out your license plate; never can be too careful.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

IndyMike,

Very nice! Imola is absolutely stunning, especially with the clears. I agree, the rear light assemblies are an absolute pain to install, but the resulting look is well worth the effort in my opinion.

- Michael


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> I decided to push up the timetable to today.


it looks good... ZHP is the best-looking 3-series model BMW has made since the E30 M3. :thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

IndyMike - Do you or anyone else have a close-up picture and/or part number for the front turn signal clears? Thanks...ws


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> it looks good... ZHP is the best-looking 3-series model BMW has made since the E30 M3. :thumbup:


 :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

This is a statement, no  included and all :banana:

Although I prefer black (damn I need clears now :eeps: )


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

IndyMike--- those clears look great on your Imola, or maybe the Imola makes the clears look great, either way.  

I know exactly what you mean by "bloody" as I had a bloody knuckle from replacing those PITA rears. Below are a few pics of my Orient Blue ZHP with clears.

Congrats,

Ken


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I always thought that Imola Red look good with the regular lenses but I am really impressed how sharp the car looks with the clear lenses. :thumbup: I looks like I will have to add that to my list of future mods. 

I also like your NB interior. That interior never crossed my mind when I was trying to put my selections together.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Andy said:


> WOW!!!! :yikes: Those clears look amazing on Imola Red. Looks good Mike. :thumbup:


Andy, sorry I missed your post from yesterday! 

As much as I dig the looks of this car, it is the driving dynamics that really have me so pumped up. I can't wait to drive it each time, and I really haven't had that kind of adrenaline since my '91 318is. I want to wait until I've tripped 2.5k miles, and done an oil change before I really turn it loose. Hopefully we'll have a mild winter this year, and I can get some good runs in the meantime to limber her up.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

C-Bear said:


> The car looks great, IndyMike. Just a word of caution regarding posting pics of your ride: you might want to blur out your license plate; never can be too careful.


That's not bad advice, C-Bear. Especially since I am know illegal in all 50 States.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> IndyMike,
> 
> Very nice! Imola is absolutely stunning, especially with the clears. I agree, the rear light assemblies are an absolute pain to install, but the resulting look is well worth the effort in my opinion.
> 
> - Michael


Thanks, Michael! In my research your ride was one of those that impressed me with clears. Topaz is an excellent compliment to them.

Hope you're enjoying your ride as much as I'm enjoying mine! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> IndyMike - Do you or anyone else have a close-up picture and/or part number for the front turn signal clears? Thanks...ws


wingspan, I'll have to sift through some bones and see if I can find my invoice. I shall get back to you on it, sir!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> it looks good... ZHP is the best-looking 3-series model BMW has made since the E30 M3. :thumbup:


In terms of all around balance, some call it the best 3er ever. I've never driven, let alone owned every 3er ever made. So I won't touch that statement. :nono:

What I do know is that of the 5 3er's that I have owned it gets my motor running like no other. Guess I fell for the marketing hype, hook, line & sinker.


----------

